# Sunday Sept 9 Destin Blue Marlin



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Left Destin Sunday 6 am to glass slick seas. Heard of a good report from the Spur so we decided to give it a shot. Put lines in several miles north of the spur, water was a blended blue, not bad. Had a solid bite on the rigger lure, fish didn't hook up, came back twice but yours truly could not connect with the big lure. Most probably a ******. Saw some scattered grass, small patches nothing substantial. Flyers were everywhere. Later in the morning we end up catching a 30 lb wahoo and 2 dolphins (25lb & 10lbs). Mid day raise a big blue in the spread and she fades off. Take a big circle and come back into the slick where we saw the fish, and the center rigger does down (blue & white islander) and we're hooked up. Steady run, no jumps, what is it? Tuna or marlin? Fish stayed in the upper water column the entire fight so we figured it had to be a blue. Our angler had never been offshore before and we have this fish hooked on a 30 wide . Needless to say we were sweating bullets. Angler did an outstanding job. After 51 minutes, grab the leader and get the first look at our fish, nice blue marlin. Tried to get a measurement on her, was in the neighborhood of 105+ inches from the fork to the lower jaw, maybe a bit longer. Got the hook out and perfect release. Looked to be in the 400 lb class. Fish never jumped and was hooked in the upper mouth, right at the base of the bill. I've witnessed several marlin caught that never jumped and all were hooked in that same spot. Great to get one the way the water has been this year. Gustav certainly helped things out there. If Ike will stay away from us, it may stir things up some more and we might have a chance to have a good fall run of Whiteys. tight lines. Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Big Blue on 30# Nice fish 400+ with 105" LJFL.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrates on your blue. 30TW and a good release on a 400#. Looking forward to the pictures.Gene


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!! :clap


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Pic has been added to original post. Hope to have more later.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice catch. :bowdown


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! We hooked up a ****** out there sun morn but she greyhounded her way to freedom in about 30 seconds! Glad you got ahold of the leader on that one!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad to hear you got a shot at a ******. Too bad you didn't get him to the boat, but you got some jumps, which is all you can ask for. I'm sure you'll get the next one.

Did see any dolphin/wahoo?


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Another pic of the fish.


----------

